# Searching for Remote Orthopedic Coding Opportunity



## sdomel159

Sharon N. Andrews, CPC, CEMC
Contact address:  P.O. Box 586, Jarrell, Texas, 76537
e-mail : sharonandrews724@gmail.com | 512-809-0353 | 512-439-1932

I have been coding Orthopedics since 2001 and I still learn something new on a regular basis.  I enjoy dissecting an operative report and utilizing all available resources to ensure accurate coding.    I am familiar with AAOS Code X software, Global Service Data, CPT Assistant and Orthopedic Coding Companions.  I also utilize insurance carrier's websites to verify code edits and review medical/reimbursement policies.  Coding accurately and with integrity is extremely important.  It helps increase reimbursement for the provider and ensures defendable coding.  I have been successful in decreasing claim denials and winning appeals for my current employer.  Since Medicare has targeted Total Joint Surgeries I have successfully appealed 90% of these surgeries.  Furthermore, thru hard work, diligence and effective communication my physicians were successful in reporting PQRS codes and receiving the PQRS incentive bonus annually.


Work Experience
12/13/2004 to present	Coder
Texas Orthopedics, Sports and Rehabilitation Associates
4700 Seton Center Parkway
Austin, TX  78759
512-439-1000
Supervisor:  Twyla Fuertes

My job duties include the following: coding surgeries using the operative report and charge tickets provided by the physicians, ensuring proper linkage of ICD-9 and CPT codes, inputting charges for the physician and physician assistants, and pre-coding surgeries for authorizations and estimates.  I also obtain patient information from physicians and/or hospitals regarding services for ER or inpatient patients.  Furthermore, I assist patient account representatives and clinic staff with coding and error resolution.  Finally, I perform audits of evaluation and management and physical therapy documentation for each physician and/or therapist to ensure compliance.  My job requires extensive knowledge of CPT and ICD-9 coding, medical terminology, anatomy, and coding requirements for Medicare, Medicaid, Workers Comp, and other commercial insurance carriers.  I work closely with my supervisor on a daily basis to assist in any capacity.  



10/08/2001 to 12/01/2004	Coder
Muskogee Bone and Joint & Sports Medicine Clinic
209 S 36th St 
Muskogee, OK  74401
918-682-7717
Supervisor:  Katrina McCroskey

I worked in the bookkeeping department as a coder.  My job duties include the following:  pre-audit medical records to ensure accuracy of Evaluation and Management code selection for four physicians, assign diagnosis code(s) for each patient visit, code minor surgeries, and stay informed regarding code changes along with Medicare policies.  I also communicated with the physicians and staff regarding documentation requirements, non-covered procedures, cash estimates for procedures, and coding issues.  Furthermore, I posted charges to patient accounts, ensured dictation was done for each visit, and followed up on denied claims when coding may be the cause.  Finally, I served as a back up to the patient relations coordinator (scheduling diagnostic tests, surgeries, referrals.)  I also helped post payments from insurance companies and patients, answered phones and checked in patients.  I enjoyed being challenged with multiple duties on a daily basis.





Academic Qualification
•• Temple Jr College
	Basics		1991-1993 
• Jarrell High School
	High School Diploma	1991 
Professional Certifications
• AAPC Certification
CPC & CEMC 
Personal References
Twyla Fuertes	512-439-1020
Katrina McCroskey	918-682-7717
Rosanne Capdeville	512-863-3065


----------



## jschmutz

Hi Fellow Coders!

Aviacode is looking for a part-time or full-time *ROCK STAR **Orthopedic E/M coder*.  This is a remote contracted position but you must be able to commit to a minimum of 15 hours a week.

• Reports to: Coding Supervisor
• Employment Status: Remote Contracted Position

*Position Summary*
Contracted coder to code outpatient (clinic) and some inpatient orthopedic E/M charts in a teaching facility with a coding accuracy of 95% or above.  Must be able to commit to a minimum of 15 hours a week. 

*Skills & Qualifications*
•	Office visit E/M coding specific to orthopedics with NPP’s and residents.
•	In-office procedures specific to orthopedics.
•	Teaching guidelines in a teaching facility.
•	Commit to coding a minimum of 50 Ortho E/M charts per day, or 225-250 charts per week, or 475-550 per pay period (about 10-15 hours a week).
•	3+ years’ experience actively coding or auditing orthopedic E/M
•	Experience in EPIC a plus.
•	coding experience in Hem/Onc, Pediatrics (NICU, CC), adult and pediatric cardiology also a plus.

You must have experience coding in a teaching facility, know what an appropriate attestation is, and know when to apply the GC modifier. Do not apply if you do not have experience in the above areas.

This is for a remote coding position. You must have access to your own Windows based computer with high speed internet access.

*Background on Aviacode:*
Aviacode is a coding company. We code for physicians, hospitals, and ASC’s in their system via VPN, or on our own coding platform called Procoder. Procoder allows clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc., to us, to then be coded by us on our coding platform. After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance supervisor) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.

If you are interested and you meet or exceed ALL the above requirements please send your RESUME in a .doc format (WORD) using the subject header *“REMOTE ORTHO E/M CODING POSITION – YOUR NAME”* to Jennifer.Schmutz@aviacode.com and in the body of the email include a short summary of your experience coding for residents/attendings as well as your orthopedic E/M experience.

Please do not apply if you do not *meet or exceed* the above qualifications.


----------

